# Gas Cap Problem



## Drifty (Apr 29, 2014)

I took my gas cap from my new 28+ to the dealer because when tightened down the motor would sputter and quit after a few minutes. If you left it loose it will run just fine. The dealer told me to drill a hole in it.

Not satisfied with that answer I contacted Ariens by email with this information. Here is their response;

"*The gas tank will vent through the gas cap. When installing the gas cap turn it until you first feel it tighten and stop turning the cap on. Any tighter and the result will be what you are experiencing. If this continues I would have the dealer take a look at the cap."*

Wow, I was unaware of the special instructions needed to secure a gas cap. I was sure I mentioned to them that I had already taken the cap to the dealer. 

Great warranty service.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

Drifty said:


> I took my gas cap from my new 28+ to the dealer because when tightened down the motor would sputter and quit after a few minutes. If you left it loose it will run just fine. The dealer told me to drill a hole in it.
> 
> Not satisfied with that answer I contacted Ariens by email with this information. Here is their response;
> 
> ...


I tighten my gas cap down fully and have no problem. Don't drill any holes in the cap, your cap is faulty. What others have done is to phone Ariens to say your cap is leaking gas. Which of course it is when not tightened down fully. Ariens will send you a new gas cap kit which seems to include the cap and screen fitting. The leaking gas cap seems to be a known problem.

Good luck.


----------



## gto4evr (Feb 6, 2015)

uh oh. I got my new cap kit in from Ariens yesterday. It was exactly the same metal insert, screen and cap that was already on mine. Only difference was that the new cap was definitely tighter than the original. I almost had to use two hands to turn it to the stops. I didn't run it after installing it though, so now I'll have to fire it up when I get home to see if the motor starves out. (and if the leaking stopped). This is such a crappy tank design compared to the simple working setups of the 60s-70s blowers that every owner out there for the past 50 years has never had to deal with a leaking gas cap.


----------



## AriensSnowman (Dec 9, 2014)

I also tighten mine all the way, you'll feel some resistance and then it locks in. Even though my gas cap didn't leak (knock on wood) I had my dealer get me the replacement gas cap kit under the recall, and the only difference is in the thickness of the rubber gasket. Take the gasket out of your old gas cap and the new one and compare. The new one is thicker. I don't use the splash guard because I have to refuel so often it gets in the way and annoys me, but it doesn't leak. It locks-in much firmer than the old cap with the thinner gasket.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Take a look at how Honda ventilated their gas tank. There is a fitting in the gas tank and a small hose that runs to the air intake of the carburetor. This is a much better design than a pin hole in the cap. Plus any gasoline vapors are drawn through the carburetor and into the engine to be burned. Even the HF Predator 212cc engine has the same design gasoline tank vent.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

GustoGuy said:


> Take a look at how Honda ventilated their gas tank. There is a fitting in the gas tank and a small hose that runs to the air intake of the carburetor. This is a much better design than a pin hole in the cap. Plus any gasoline vapors are drawn through the carburetor and into the engine to be burned. Even the HF Predator 212cc engine has the same design gasoline tank vent.


Oh, that is the vent? My first Predator didn't have that hose, but my newer one does.


----------



## gto4evr (Feb 6, 2015)

just a follow up....fired it up yesterday and ran it for about 15 minutes cleaning up around the garage. No leaks and no starvation issue One thing I'm concerned about though is the metal lip on the neck insert sticks up a bit so that thicker rubber ring on the new cap could be rubbing on it since it goes on so tight now. Just hoping it doesn't start to cut up that rubber seal. That tank cap's going to get quite a work out since this tank holds only a few thimblefuls of gas!


----------



## Drifty (Apr 29, 2014)

Drifty said:


> I took my gas cap from my new 28+ to the dealer because when tightened down the motor would sputter and quit after a few minutes. If you left it loose it will run just fine. The dealer told me to drill a hole in it.
> 
> Not satisfied with that answer I contacted Ariens by email with this information. Here is their response;
> 
> ...


 Well, I received another Email from Ariens. They wrote that they are sending me a new gas cap. I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## Ariens Company (Nov 1, 2013)

Drifty said:


> I took my gas cap from my new 28+ to the dealer because when tightened down the motor would sputter and quit after a few minutes. If you left it loose it will run just fine. The dealer told me to drill a hole in it.
> 
> Not satisfied with that answer I contacted Ariens by email with this information. Here is their response;
> 
> ...


Drifty -

Sorry you are having trouble with your gas cap. Please send me a Private Message with your model and serial number so I can help you with this.

Thanks.

Mary Lyn


----------



## devans (Aug 4, 2014)

There's a recall on the gas cap??? I guess I need to contact Ariens. Mine leaked when I put it in the maintenance position to put the friction disc back together.
First time using my new deluxe 30 was not a good experience nor was dealing with the dealer I bought from.


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

GustoGuy said:


> Take a look at how Honda ventilated their gas tank. There is a fitting in the gas tank and a small hose that runs to the air intake of the carburetor. This is a much better design than a pin hole in the cap. Plus any gasoline vapors are drawn through the carburetor and into the engine to be burned. Even the HF Predator 212cc engine has the same design gasoline tank vent.


My 2013 Honda lawn mower has a charcoal filter on the gas cap. No vent to the carb or air filter that I'm aware of.

Is venting into the carb a recent thing, like 2014-2015? It is definitely a good idea without a doubt.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

All small gas engines with carburetors have a venting system, as do the fuel tanks. For the gasoline to drain from the tank, the tank must have a way for air to get in.

Back in 2011, new emissions rules focused on evaporative emissions, like fuel vapors from fuel tanks. In many cases, a charcoal "donut" is built into the fuel cap. The tank still vents through the cap, but the vapor is filter by the charcoal, capturing some emissions. The "donut" design is often seen on lawn mowers and smaller generators with engines of 190cc or smaller in size. To help ensure compliance and proper use, many of these fuel caps are tethered to the tank, an incorporate the ratchet-style cap threads to allow for correct, but not over tightening. 

Many larger engines (> 200cc) have external charcoal canisters, and use a small system of tubing that runs from the filler neck. Vapors are drawn out of the tank and into the canister by engine vacuum. 

While most snow equipment do not have evaporative emissions devices, it's a matter of time before they do. No doubt both the federal EPA and California ARB are already working on it.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

devans said:


> There's a recall on the gas cap??? I guess I need to contact Ariens. Mine leaked when I put it in the maintenance position to put the friction disc back together.
> First time using my new deluxe 30 was not a good experience nor was dealing with the dealer I bought from.


Typically you need to remove gas from the fuel tank and also the carb float bowl before raising the machine vertically to the maintenance position. I asked my dealer technician during the walk-around if this still applied to the new machines and he said it did.

Good luck.


----------



## AgentOrange (Nov 10, 2014)

I lost the original gas cap a couple years ago and never found it. To get by I wrapped a square piece of coffee bag around the threads of the tank and tied it with some twine! Anyway, bought a new red plastic cap this year and it didn't vent the tank so I just took the gasket out and it runs great. It is probably 1/16"+ thick. How thick area these new gaskets now?


----------



## johnny2154 (Feb 19, 2015)

Town said:


> Typically you need to remove gas from the fuel tank and also the carb float bowl before raising the machine vertically to the maintenance position. I asked my dealer technician during the walk-around if this still applied to the new machines and he said it did.
> 
> Good luck.


What is the maintenance position?


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

johnny2154 said:


> What is the maintenance position?


Welcome Johnny. Maintenance Position is tipped up vertical, with bucket down and handlebars up. So one can access the lower belly pan and remove it for maint.


----------



## Drifty (Apr 29, 2014)

Drifty said:


> I took my gas cap from my new 28+ to the dealer because when tightened down the motor would sputter and quit after a few minutes. If you left it loose it will run just fine. The dealer told me to drill a hole in it.
> 
> Not satisfied with that answer I contacted Ariens by email with this information. Here is their response;
> 
> ...


 Well I've been running the snow blower with the cap loose and everything seemed fine. Then yesterday it started to surge, sputter and loose power. I took the gas cap off while running and nothing changed. I shut it down and checked the oil, checked the gas valve [turned it off and back on], took the key out and reinstalled it, switched the on/off button back and forth, checked the choke and idle adjustments. Started the machine. went forward about 30 yards and the machine started to loose power again. Decided to run it for a while to see what happened. I'd say about 5 to 10 min. of blowing snow the power seemed to be back and I used the machine about another hour without problems.

Any ideas on this problem would be appreciated.


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

Town said:


> Typically you need to remove gas from the fuel tank and also the carb float bowl before raising the machine vertically to the maintenance position. I asked my dealer technician during the walk-around if this still applied to the new machines and he said it did.
> Good luck.


When I raise it up to the service position, I close the gas valve, run the carb out of gas, put a piece of plastic under the gas cap (I use a plastic wastebasket liner) to keep gas from leaking out. Has worked fine so far.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

enigma-2 said:


> When I raise it up to the service position, I close the gas valve, run the carb out of gas, put a piece of plastic under the gas cap (I use a plastic wastebasket liner) to keep gas from leaking out. Has worked fine so far.


That's an innovative approach for the gas cap seal. Congratulations.


----------



## devans (Aug 4, 2014)

Sorry to pull a hit a run on my post. I was contacted by Mary Lyn and things are being taken care of.
I did find out the gas tank will leak some so that was a non-issue.
My thanks go out to Mary Lyn and Ariens tech support for helping me get some things ironed out.


----------

